# Preferred Dado Blade



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

So down in the shop yesterday and haven't used my dado blade for a good while but gave it a good workout yesterday. The blades are clean and sharp but for the life of me I can't seem to get a clean smooth cut. I have the Freud SD208 I bought almost 2 years ago (3/17) and I've never been happy with the quality of cut. 

Now I also have a Oshlun Box Joint cutter set that leaves a very nice clean cut every time but of course can only cut smaller widths, 1/4" or 3/8" depending on how the blades are oriented or use a single blade. I could use this blade(s) and make multiple cuts or just get a decent dado set. I've looked at others and one of the bad things about blades is you really can't try them to see how well they do. Most of my blades for my Sawstop PCS are Forrest and I have great cuts with these. I do have a Freud Glue Line Rip blade that leaves a glue ready smooth cut that I love.

So question becomes, money aside, who makes a great dado set that gives clean/very clean cuts? Anyone have the Forrest Dado King and is it worth the $259? I should also mention that this set "This Forrest carbide saw blade set has a 30-day money back guarantee; Made in USA". Or just use what I have an get a router plane? How well does a router plane work on plywood?


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Steve,

I have a Freud adjustable width dado set that is nice for fine tuning the width of the dado, and it's expensive, but it doesn't leave a smooth bottom in the dado. I have the Freud SBOX8 box joint blade set that's much like your Oshlun, that I use frequently for making box joints because it does leave a smooth bottom in the dado cuts. A couple of times recently I have wanted to cut some 3/4" wide dados with smooth bottoms, and decided to use the 3/8" setup of the Freud SBOX8 blade set along with my Microjig Match Fit Dado Stop, and it worked well for me. It took a couple of passes for each dado, but the bottom was smooth and the dado was the correct width. 

Do you have a Match Fit Dado Stop? They are easy to use and work quite well. You will find many other uses for the dovetail clamps that come with it too.

Charley


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I can't help you with your direct question on the dado blade or router plane. Though, I can't imagine a plane working well cross grain. 

I gave up on dado blades a while ago instead use a router jig for exact dados. Always hated setting up my TS for the dado blade - wastes time and monopolizes the TS.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I have the Freud SD508...
no qualms.. at all...

it is a far different creature than the 208...
the box joint set are a different animals...


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

CharleyL said:


> Steve,
> Do you have a Match Fit Dado Stop? They are easy to use and work quite well. You will find many other uses for the dovetail clamps that come with it too.
> 
> Charley


Or you can make a Kerf Maker.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I have the Oshun dado set, and it give me clean cuts. I especially like that the chipper blades have 4 teeth.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I have the Freud SD508...no complaints...

You mentioned a router plane...are your unclean cuts on the bottom of the dado or the sides where it enters...?

The router plane will clean up the bottoms of dado cuts very nicely...however, if using on plywood, you may have a problem when you get to the glued portion between the layers where one layer ends and the other begins. If you're using good ply, you should not have a problem using a router plane.

If you do some shopping (eBay, FB Marketplace, Craigslist, etc) you may find an old Stanley router plane that will be to your liking.

If not, there's always Veritas (I have both...love 'em both)...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

@sreilly

Steve...don't forget about using the router with a dado jig... see https://www.routerforums.com/portable-routing/39451-router-dado-jig-stairs.html

I made that jig adjustable so that it can make grooves/dados at any angle to the wood piece...

Slap your piece between the slides, set it to 90*, squeeze it together and, "viola", EXACT fit...this will take care of any imperfections in the wood width...

The base the router sits on is precisely cut so that a specific router and that router's specific edge is used as the guide. It was zero-clearanced when built.

You can also eliminate the hassle of adjusting for 90* by making the same jig fixed...

Just another thought...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Phil; yes on the TS time issue. In my case I have a love/hate relationship with the DIMAR OEM shims. The holes are for all practical purposes pretty much exactly the arbor size...it's a royal p.i.t.a. getting them to slip onto and off the arbor.
I think I'll simply shear a radius cut into each one, unless there's some really good reason not to (?).
DIMAR Cutting Tools Ltd.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

PhilBa said:


> Or you can make a Kerf Maker.



...nice and simple...thanks for sharing...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I have the Oshun dado set and it cut a slight groove on each side of the daodo slot. I sent it in the saw shop and had them sharpen the outside cutters to cut a flat cut, Now it works like a dream. It is cheaper to have them resharpened than to buy a new set.
HErb


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

PhilBa said:


> Or you can make a Kerf Maker.


Actually have both but haven't used them much.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Nickp said:


> I have the Freud SD508...no complaints...
> 
> You mentioned a router plane...are your unclean cuts on the bottom of the dado or the sides where it enters...?
> 
> ...


The rough cut is the bottom of the groove. I have looked at the router plane but haven't used one yet. On the list......


----------



## RickKr (Dec 30, 2018)

sreilly said:


> ...snip...
> Most of my blades for my Sawstop PCS ...snip...
> 
> So question becomes, money aside, who makes a great dado set that gives clean/very clean cuts?
> ...snip...


DeWalt 7670 8"

Recommended by SawStop (but I doubt exclusively). 

Regardless, in my limited experience, it produces very clean cuts. And I have not found it that much trouble to set up, but what do I know, this is the only dado set I've ever used. Smooth, flat bottoms, no tear out or chipping. 

Rick


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

I got the Infinity after being recommended by the guy who Sharpen saw blades. Prier to the Infinity I have used the Frued for many years 
I prefer the infinity really shoots cut


----------



## Ray Y (Jan 10, 2012)

I have had a Forrest dado stack for quite a few years. It makes perfect cuts in plywood as well as hardwoods. Velvety smooth, couldn't sand any better. Send them back to Forrest if you have need to sharpen, they will come back perfect. I have tried a lot of dado sets over the last 50 years and none are better.


----------



## anndel (Aug 18, 2019)

What about Ridge Carbide dado blades? Any users/experience with them? I'm thinking of picking up a set. Been using my router for dados and it works fine so far, just lots of tearout I have to sand.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I've heard good things about Ridge lately, haven't tried them. Mine is Onsrud but I don't think they sell them anymore.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

sreilly said:


> The rough cut is the bottom of the groove. I have looked at the router plane but haven't used one yet. On the list......



Steve...if it's the bottom of the cut, you might just need sharpening...? Check alignment of the chippers and blades to make sure all the teeth are on the same plane (circumference) with each other...

Are any of the blades/chippers sloppy on the arbor...?

There shouldn't be any reason for bottom of cut to be rough unless teeth/chippers aren't doing their job...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have a set I have used twice. I have a DadoWiz (discontinued) that I prefer by far to futzing with a dado stack. I place a piece of the stock into an adjustable slot and close it. I found that I should add a piece of paper to allow a little room for glue. With a downcut spiral bit installed, I place the jig on a straight edge, place the router on the jig and voila, a perfect dado or groove with a flat bottom.

For 1/8th splines, the Freud full kerf glue line blade is perfection. I also have the 1/4 - 3/8ths set Stick mentioned. A joy to use this set with an ibox jig for box joints. 

I do have a router plane, but have only used it occasionally to flatten a bottom of a groove or dado that I cut in multiple passes with a narrow blade, or to flatten the bottom of a lap joint. I have to admit that I really enjoy using that nifty little plane, but don't think I'd like using it for a large number of dados. It's a pretty little veritas.

My dado set is made by Mibro and I got it 12 years ago at HD. Only has two arms on the chippers. I recall it was a pretty cheap set, but it worked OK and cuts a flat bottom.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I think Infinity Tools bought the Dadowiz design. They are now selling the same thing under their name.

https://www.amazon.com/infinity-Tools-Precision-Router-Dado/dp/B00GMRE8YY?ref_=fsclp_pl_dp_6

Charley


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Nickp said:


> Steve...if it's the bottom of the cut, you might just need sharpening...? Check alignment of the chippers and blades to make sure all the teeth are on the same plane (circumference) with each other...
> 
> Are any of the blades/chippers sloppy on the arbor...?
> 
> There shouldn't be any reason for bottom of cut to be rough unless teeth/chippers aren't doing their job...


Hey Nick. The set is tight and well within specs but the cuts have always been less than great. This set is discontinued and the new is a SD208S. Maybe that is a clue but I have no idea. I had called Sawstop to ask about which dados they've tested and the Freud came up but the newer but he suggested the DeWalt 7670, among a few others including the Freud, which he said was a direct knockoff of the Forrest Dado King. But looking at the reviews the 7670 has issues with quality control and they seem to have issues with some of the chippers. So I can buy a set for just about half the cost of the best performer and deal with issue if and when they occur or buy the Dado King for about 2X and know they stand 100% behind it, is top rated, and is made in the USA (New Jersey) 3rd generation family business. They also service their blades and have reasonable resharpening and fast service. 

I look at this like I do my router bits. I can buy those cheap knockoffs and take a chance with the quality and cut or I can continue to buy my Whiteside, Infinity, and Freud. My preference is Whiteside if they make the one I'm looking for. Keep in mind that these are my preferences and everyone has their own.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

sreilly;2073979
So I can buy a set for just about half the cost of the best performer and deal with issue if and when they occur or buy the Dado King for about 2X and know they stand 100% behind it said:


> Gotcha...shame the 208 didn't do it for you. I certainly feel the same regarding buying quality tools and preferences...good luck with the new dado set...I'm sure you will be pleased with all the research you've done. I did the same for my RAS blades...


----------



## doc8254 (Dec 28, 2010)

I have had the Forrest Dado King for a number of years now and just had it sharpened by Forrest and it still leaves small steps. Depending on whether the joint will be visible or not I clean it up a bit with a sanding block. The Dado set prior to this was Craftsman. Nuff said!


----------



## J0seph (Dec 2, 2011)

I use an Ammana set that is at least 18 years old. Been resharpened professionally and does a great job. I do not use it as much as I used to because I have a CNC 5x8 router to cut out the cabinet cases.


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Stick486 said:


> I have the Freud SD508...
> no qualms.. at all...
> 
> it is a far different creature than the 208...
> the box joint set are a different animals...


I too went with Freud’s box joint set as I am using a DeWalt 925 radial arm saw, which is a 3/4hp tool and might be a tad underpowered going through denser hardwood with a wide dado setup. I use a stop on my bench fence to cut all the shoulders together and clean out the waste afterwards pretty easily. It leaves some very thin steps but I usually have to ‘adjust’ those cuts and a chisel or sandpaper are all it takes at that point. I like the control this approach gives me.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Well I also have the SD208 and I'm in the middle of building the New Yankee Workshop router table that has many dadoes and rabbets and I am using Maple, select plywood and presswood with a Maple veneer and they all turned out fine. Maybe as someone else stated, are they sharp enough ? all I know is I bought mine about 15 years ago and I'm completely satisfied.


----------



## bfblack (May 2, 2012)

I purchased the Freud SD508 (traditional style dado) and the Freud SD608 (dial-a-width) in that sequence. I prefer using the dial-a-width for ease of width adjustment. The width adjustment can be made by simply loosening (not removing) the arbor nut. I have no complaints about flatness of the bottom of the cut. There is an issue with the length of the arbor bolt its impact on the maximum dado width that you can cut with the SD608. For my SawStop professional cabinet saw, the length of the arbor bolt precludes me from making the Freud advertised maximum stated width of 29/32". I can't recall the maximum possible width for my table saw.

Some people suggested using a router table for cutting dados. Look at the difference in motor size (not manufacturers stated power) between table saw and router. I think a table saw would cut dados all day "without a sweat" but a router table would struggle in a production environment. For a hobbyist, a router would probably be fine.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

The Forrest Dado King will arrive Saturday and I'll report back on my findings. Again, it's great having a 30 satisfaction return policy just in case it doesn't perform as expected. I appreciate all the feedback.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Sorry for being a little late, the forest blades will do you well. For those asking about Ridge Carbide, I bought a set last year, and have been very happy with them.


----------



## Ray Y (Jan 10, 2012)

The Forrest is worth the extra money. Very good service too.


----------



## timbrframr (Nov 2, 2019)

I have a Freud 8" which has served me very well considering it's just a consumer grade unit, but it leaves an imperfect finish. I have heard the the Forrest unit is fantastic and a lifetime investment. Their sharpening service is second to none.

Apologies in advance if we make you spend money. 

B


----------

